# Happening at Huntington, June 21st



## Gremf (May 24, 2009)

Happening at Huntington
June 21st.

Collis P Huntington State Park, Redding, CT
Sunset Hill Road Parking Lot (Statues)

Registration: 8:30 AM to 9:30 AM

Contact: Paula Burton
203-426-5369

Visit CT NEMBA's Blog for more information.​


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting.  How long are the planned rides?


----------

